# Wo hoste ich ein Browsergame?



## Acriss (18. September 2007)

Hi,
ich möchte mal wissen was für einen Server ich nehmen soll.
Bzw bei welchem Anbieter.

Funpic & Ohost z.b. erlauben das ja nicht, wegen zu hoher Traffic kosten.


Es wird ca. 5000 User geben.
Den Traffic kann ich leider nicht vorraussagen.

Anbei:
Es sollte möglichst billig sein 
Aber auch einen guten "Ausfallschutz", sprich sehr selten ausfallen, bzw jemand da sein, der ihn repariert^^ (schnell)

mfg

Ich habe schon angebote gefunden:

mit 750 GB inklusive (19.95€)
oder
mit 1500 GB inklusive(29.95€)
(Beides Gameserver)

http://webhosting.lycos.de/expert/vdsxxxl/
http://webhosting.lycos.de/expert/vdsxxl/


----------



## Kalma (18. September 2007)

Er sollte dann bei 5000 Usern* auf jeden Fall viel speicher haben.

du könntest mal googlen, da findest du bestimmt solche Server...


* Du hast das Online Game noch nicht oben, weißt aber das es 5000 User geben wird?


----------



## grott (18. September 2007)

da bei nem BG meistens die Datenbankbelastung relativ hoch ist, sollte da auf jeden Fall genug Power zur verfügung stehn. Nicht dass dich der Provider dann kündigt weil du zuviel Belastung verursachst.

hab ich schon bei nem BG mit 3000 usern erlebt


----------



## Acriss (18. September 2007)

Sagen wir maximal 5000User
Ich habe oben zwei llinks editiert,
vllt könnt ihr mir ja sagen, ob das Angebot ok ist,
und wie schnell man auf soviel Traffic kommt.


----------



## Flex (18. September 2007)

Webhosting ist nicht kompatibel mit einem Browsergame, da es nicht wirklich um den Traffic geht, sondern eher um die Serverlast.

Und wenn du dir mit 50 Leuten einen Server teilst, aber ständig 80% des Servers auslastest, wird der Provider grantig.

Bei 5000 Usern sollte ein guter Root Server herhalten, der preislich bei 50-100 Euro monatlich liegt, je nach Hoster.


----------



## Acriss (19. September 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Webhosting ist nicht kompatibel mit einem Browsergame, da es nicht wirklich um den Traffic geht, sondern eher um die Serverlast.
> 
> Und wenn du dir mit 50 Leuten einen Server teilst, aber ständig 80% des Servers auslastest, wird der Provider grantig.
> 
> Bei 5000 Usern sollte ein guter Root Server herhalten, der preislich bei 50-100 Euro monatlich liegt, je nach Hoster.



Ich denke mal, das das auslasten des Servers zeitabhängig sein wird, sprich abends zwischen 5 und 23 uhr am meisten und morgens zwischen 2 und 7 am wenigsten.

Kennst du einen "guten Root Server"?

Achja,
kommen zu den Serverkosten noch weitere Kosten hinzu?
Programmierer muss ich net zahlen, bin ich selbst


----------



## Flex (19. September 2007)

Ich persönlich habe bisher nur Gutes von Hetzner gehört und die Preise sind ebenfalls im akzeptablen Bereich:
Hetzner - Dedizierte Server

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich noch die Massenhoster Server4You oder Strato oder 1&1.
S4Y hab ich persönlich aber auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht... Allerdings auch wieder Gute 

Und weitere Kosten, eigentlich nein. Allerdings sollte man sich gut mit Linux auskennen und wissen, wie man den Server absichert. Und natürlich immer schön aktuell halten.
Falls man dort Lücken hat, kann der Server schnell zur Kostenfalle werden, wenn er als Spamrelais benutzt wird oder unbemerkt in einem Botnetz fungiert. Denn für diese Aktionen bist du persönlich dann verantwortlich, auch wenn es jemand anderes getan hat.


----------



## Acriss (19. September 2007)

Das is sehr schlecht,
denn ich habe von Linux null Ahnung -.-

Was ich nicht verstehe:
Wie soll ich den Server aktuell halten, wenn ich ihn nur von hier nutze?
Er gehört mir doch gar nicht


----------



## Flex (1. Oktober 2007)

Bei einem Linux Server bekommt man meist einen Zugang per SSH, dadurch kannst du Linux ganz normal über die Konsole administrieren (was eben einige Kenntnisse voraussetzt).

Bei Windows Servern gibt es RDP.

Allerdings sind die meistens etwas teurer, wegen den Lizenzen.


----------



## Acriss (1. Oktober 2007)

Und woher kriege ich diese Kentnisse...
Google?


----------



## Flex (1. Oktober 2007)

Bei spezifischen Problemen kann Google sicher helfen.
Es gibt bestimmt auch einige ausführliche Tutorials um anzufangen.

Aber ich würde auf die lokale Bibliothek vertrauen.
Oder wenn man viel Geld hat, gibts auch viele Bücher.

Hier z. B.
O'Reilly Linux Linterature

Vielleicht gibt es auch einige kostenlose E-Books darüber.
Du müsstest halt wissen, mit welcher Linux Distribution du zu tun haben wirst.


----------



## MiNiMaG (1. Oktober 2007)

Nimm dir nen Provider wo du bei gleicher Hardware verschiedene Traffic-Pakete bekommst.

Desweiteren empfehe ich dir zuvor mit dem Provider zu reden:
"Wenn der Server nicht mitspielt, Erlaubt ihr uns auf einen größeren Server zu wechseln ohne, dass es Probs mit der Vertragslaufzeit gibt? Können wir dann auch die Server-IP mitnehmen?"
Sprich: Serverwechsel über Nacht mit nur 1-2 Stunden Ausfallzeit"

Worauf du sonst noch achten solltest: Kostenloser Traffic innerhalb Rechenzentrum.
-> Wir haben bei einem "Produkt" 3 Server am Start: HTML/PHP, Images, Datenbank.
Serverentlastung hoch 10 und im Prinzip könntest du einen vServer mit ner Trafficflat als Adresse nehmen und die Daten kostenlos aus dem Rechenzentrum ziehen (haben wir anfangs gemacht hihi, mann hatte starhosting gekotzt)


----------



## Acriss (1. Oktober 2007)

Ok, danke für den Tipp


----------

